# Splendora Any one?



## 05kodiak589s (Jun 28, 2012)

Does any one wanna go?


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

I would but I have the brute tore apart at the moment. It has been a year since the last time I was out there.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

When are you planning on going? I live 12 miles south of Cleveland on hwy 321.....not hard to load up and go. I do plan on riding Crosby this weekend though, but I'm off mon-thurs next week if you have any time off.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------

